# Charity Fish Auction - Redditch 2nd June



## Steve Smith (10 May 2013)

Just noticed this.  I think I've been to one of these before with Gill, but I fancy going again   Thought I'd share a link:

TA-Aquaculture


----------



## sanj (10 Jun 2013)

Steve,

did you go to this, what was it like?


----------

